# اقتراح صغنن



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2012)

سلام ليكم ..........

مجرد اقتراح ... نفسى قسم روضة الأطفال يبقى قسم الخدمة الكنسية 
لان اللى بيعمل سيرش وبيدور على حاجات لخدمة اعداى وثانوى وجامعة 
مش هيجى فى باله يدور فى قسم الاطفال :thnk0001:

+ او نعمل قسم فرعى للخدمة الكنسية ..

بس دة الاقتراح :ura1:
​


----------



## scream man (12 فبراير 2012)

اقتراح حلو


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2012)

scream man قال:


> اقتراح حلو


ميرسى


----------



## النهيسى (13 فبراير 2012)

> + او نعمل قسم فرعى للخدمة الكنسية ..


هذه فكره جيده 
قسم خاص للخدمه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> هذه فكره جيده
> قسم خاص للخدمه​


آمين
ياريت فعلا
ميرسى استاذى


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (20 فبراير 2012)

فعلا لو فى قسم للخدمات بيكون افضل بيحث لو اى من الخدام يحتاج شئ ممكن يدور فى القسم وبكدة تبقى الخدمة رائعه وذا فاعليه جميله  مفيدة اقتراح رائع بس اهم شئ المضمون​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2012)

حبيبه الناصرى قال:


> فعلا لو فى قسم للخدمات بيكون افضل بيحث لو اى من الخدام يحتاج شئ ممكن يدور فى القسم وبكدة تبقى الخدمة رائعه وذا فاعليه جميله  مفيدة اقتراح رائع بس اهم شئ المضمون​


لا متقلقيش يا تاسونى للمضمون 
فى موضوعات كتيرة بس ربنا يرتب


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (21 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> لا متقلقيش يا تاسونى للمضمون
> فى موضوعات كتيرة بس ربنا يرتب


 
لا مش قلقانه مادام فيه خدام صادقين بالخدمة ونشر كلمه الفادى ووثقة انه هيكون رائع باذن يسوع​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2012)

حبيبه الناصرى قال:


> لا مش قلقانه مادام فيه خدام صادقين بالخدمة ونشر كلمه الفادى ووثقة انه هيكون رائع باذن يسوع​


آمين
منتظرين راى استاذنا ماى روك


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2012)

طالما الاقتراح صغنون نستناه لما يكبر ونبقى ننفذه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
فكرة جميلة فعلا


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> طالما الاقتراح صغنون نستناه لما يكبر ونبقى ننفذه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فكرة جميلة فعلا


ربنا يخليك

يارب يارب يارب الفكرة تكبر


----------

